# A translation debate in Feb 2023



## Polanus1561 (Dec 30, 2022)

Open Air Theology Conference 2023


From Shadows to Substance




www.eventbrite.com

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## De Jager (Dec 30, 2022)

Every time I hear about James White, he is debating someone or refuting someone. Does he do anything else?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Polanus1561 (Dec 30, 2022)

De Jager said:


> Every time I hear about James White, he is debating someone or refuting someone. Does he do anything else?


Local church elder and seminary professor.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NM_Presby (Dec 30, 2022)

Polanus1561 said:


> View attachment 9896
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, should be interesting.

The thesis to be debated seems designed to create confusion and muddle the issue. It’s unclear what the main issue is. 

If they are debating which Greek text is better, they should focus on that. Adding in the translation layer makes it seem like they will get randomly sidetracked by specific translational issues which aren’t at the heart of the issue. 

On the other hand if they want to debate those two translations, they should just focus on translational issues and not bring textual issues into the thesis.

Either way, the thesis does not seem to set things up well.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Polanus1561 (Dec 30, 2022)

NM_Presby said:


> Thanks for sharing, should be interesting.
> 
> The thesis to be debated seems designed to create confusion and muddle the issue. It’s unclear what the main issue is.
> 
> ...



I’m open to what comes out of this. It is different. At the very least it will be interesting.


----------



## greenbaggins (Dec 30, 2022)

NM_Presby said:


> Thanks for sharing, should be interesting.
> 
> The thesis to be debated seems designed to create confusion and muddle the issue. It’s unclear what the main issue is.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with this. The topic is too broad, with too many rabbit trails possible.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Charles Johnson (Dec 30, 2022)

A public debate is not the right format to compare translations. Translations are compared line-by-line with the original.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polanus1561 (Dec 30, 2022)

Anyone willing to debate James White on a Topic?


My friend is a pastor that is local to Tullahoma TN. His conference can be seen here. https://www.eventbrite.com/e/open-air-theology-conference-2023-tickets-441029229297 The speaker that was going to debate James White on KJV onlyism has backed out. Now Dr. White is looking for another...




www.puritanboard.com





seems the above thread is related to this event

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Taylor (Dec 30, 2022)

Yawn.

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 4


----------

